# Observing Religious Holidays



## Casey (May 16, 2009)

I would like to start this thread for two purposes:

*(1)* What does it mean to "observe" a religious holiday (e.g., Christmas, Good Friday, Easter)? If the text preached on Easter has to do with the resurrection, I don't see that necessarily being an "observance" of that particular holiday/holy day. Is it observed when from the pulpit positive references are made to the name "Easter"? If every hymn matches the subject of the day? Etc.? What definitively determines if a particular religious holiday is being "observed"?

*(2)* What would be some arguments for (_pro_) the observance of these holidays? I'm open to hearing any biblical, historical, or confessional arguments. Links are fine, but summary arguments are best. 

Though I already hold a particular view, I want to give the opposite position a fair hearing. Please refrain from _debate_, I'm looking for _description_. Thank you!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Casey (May 17, 2009)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 17, 2009)

See this thread and Matthew Winzer's citing of Bannerman. 
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/how-do-days-thanksgiving-fit-rpw-ban-holidays-47784/#post609252


----------

